# 4ft power plants x 2



## parkingjoe (Aug 2, 2007)

my friends grow ya all know the friend the oe with the cooker/toilet and who manages to execute everything he gets his hands on:holysheep:



day 3 of flowering under 1 x 600w hps 


will be trimming back to have just colas hopefully lets see how things happen first :hubba: 


air movement to be sorted hopefully tomorrow.

fed canna a and b aqua, advanced nutrients overdrive and dutch master max flower.


fed passively via tray filled a little with nute solution and bottom feeding.


will be covering the top with some white mylar to reflect upwards hopefully a bit of light and also to get rid of few scariad flies.


pkj:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice...love the pruning job. Can't wait to see some nugs on her!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2007)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> my friends grow ya all know the friend the oe with the cooker/toilet and who manages to execute everything he gets his hands on:holysheep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just clean my mouse after hitting the thankyou botton!!lol

Nice grow dude!!  Like the way u pruned it, it kinda looks like a Little fruit tree..

How tall is it??


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 3, 2007)

cheers bomb and hey flying high the clue to size is in the title.


lol


pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 3, 2007)

Another PKJ grow... in dirt!  Looks great


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 5, 2007)

lets see how long these manage to stay alive hey dl with my friend looking/tending to their every need............................NOT VERY LIKELY.


lol


pkj


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 5, 2007)

PJ got a quick question..

Why do you have so many issues with pest??

From spider mights to scardiad flies..

Do bring your plants outside and then back in??


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 5, 2007)

hiya mrpuffalot


ok here goes.

no never have plants outside nor bring anything into rooms without some quaratine time and spraying for bugs.


now 1st scariad flies aka fungus knats.probably in the soil i buy from garden centre although label on bags claim treated and deffo pest free-yet these bags are stored outside in all weathers and have drainage holes in bags????***...

also i suposse im lazy and allow them to get establised in room.

no probs with flies now im hydro.


mate will have though...rofl.

so spider mites.

again many friends have grows i visit to offer advice if they have probs and every so often i pick up a spider mite possibly on clothing or whatever also i do tend to rush things and throw next lot in flower before ive cleaned room 100%..


now i have 2 x flower rooms new one is 100% clean.

when other grow has finished i will shut down that room and disinfect throughout before i start new grow.


plain lazy i am man.

rofl


pkj


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 5, 2007)

The one and only sure fire method I have found for getting rid of spider mites is Avid Miticide. It is spendy stuff but I used it on the worst spider mite infestation I have ever seen and it worked when NOTHING else would. There were so many spider mites you could barely see the bamboo stakes because they had literally covered them. I mean full blown webs covering my colas within 24 hours. It was horrible. Now you cant use it during bloom but afterward spray your new clones and your room 3 times over one week and it will work. Sometimes a cheaper way to obtain it since it is sooo freakin spendy for a new bottle is ebay. Some people break it into smaller bottles and re-sell them. Good luck!!!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for info stunzeed will check stuff out.


i use some cheap stuff from b and q  diy store over here in uk and its £3.95 for 200ml dilute for bad infestations at max of 40ml per litre with water in mister.


so cheep as chips man..


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 6, 2007)

lifted at arms length a 12 litre pots filled with soil and a 4.5ft tall plants:holysheep: 


not something that should be achievable ineo  :hubba: 


he is a swear word my mate.:shocked: 


    

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 8, 2007)

so misted them a few times now to get rid of pest spray resisue and perking up looking mighty fine considering mate is tending to them of sorts:holysheep: :doh: 


so budsites everywhere now will be pruning back some when busites get bit more intense so ill keep the best and chop the rest:holysheep:  


added 16" oscilating fan directed onto 600w hps so plants are sat under light source now as temps lowered.


enjoy doodes:hubba: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 24, 2007)

now have industrial fan aimed on light due to plants being too tall for room:holysheep:  working out ok at present. 


anyway enjoy:hubba: 


started canna pk 13/14 today :shocked: 


pkj


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 26, 2007)

*subscribed*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful man. That is a humongous plant!


----------



## jash (Aug 26, 2007)

really nice blooming trees pj


----------



## shadow1075 (Aug 26, 2007)

just an opinion i hate leaving plants in a tray of water it kills roots and plants need to dry up the soil everyonce and a while, and thosee plants really need to be in a bigger pot (twice the size) and you would see a serious wieght increase, but too late now to transplant


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks all for nice comments.

hey shadow i agree pots should be bigger but were in these pots as mother plants for my clones and purposely kept in too small a pot to keep size within limits which they exceeded and cannot be bothered to repot to much hassle at the time.

anyway ill update pics later when i have been to buddys house if they are still alive.

lol

pkj


agree with your comment on leaving water in trays pots are sat in but due to buddys lack of enthusiam if i dont leve water in tray upon my return few days later they would be dead for sure so in effect it the better of two evils imo.

rofl


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 1, 2007)

a 1st for everything:holysheep: 


looking great and getting fatter now and nice fruity smell to them. 


no pests in sight 


alls good dudes:hubba:  


pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 1, 2007)

I love it PKJ.  Every grow I see of yours, you are pushing the plants to their absolute limits.  Everyone has their thing and it's nice to see you have yours. :aok:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah dude they are really taking off now keep it the good work bud


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 5, 2007)

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2007)

On the subject of spider mites...

You can greatly decrease the chances of and the intensity of a spider mite infestation by humidifying the room in which you are growing. The spider mite likes hot and dry temperatures, so although you may not be able to keep them out all of the time, you can hinder their progress by keeping the humidity up and keeping an eye out for them. That way, you don't have to worry about a massive infestation that is going to require some super-duper pest control product.

EDIT: Oh, and also, dusty areas and water-stressed plants are also more susceptible to spider mite infestation. Keep your grow room clean and your plants adequately watered.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2007)

*Killer as always PJ you growing fool. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 6, 2007)

Shes's a beuaty, nice to see you growing in dirt pkj


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 6, 2007)

Achilles said:
			
		

> On the subject of spider mites...
> 
> You can greatly decrease the chances of and the intensity of a spider mite infestation by humidifying the room in which you are growing. The spider mite likes hot and dry temperatures, so although you may not be able to keep them out all of the time, you can hinder their progress by keeping the humidity up and keeping an eye out for them. That way, you don't have to worry about a massive infestation that is going to require some super-duper pest control product.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and also, dusty areas and water-stressed plants are also more susceptible to spider mite infestation. Keep your grow room clean and your plants adequately watered.


 
Kind of a catch22..

Keep humidity high to slow down Mites, BUT it encourage mold
and vice versa..

as they say. a oz of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2007)

'joe has fought that mite infestation for over a year...I think he's forming a "relationship" with them...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> no pests in sight



Hope they are gone for good for ya man.....they are a PITA to get outa indoor op. Take it your gonna be watching your freinds grow rooms and your clothes from now on  

Them ladies are looking great man :aok:


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 6, 2007)

hey all i know the conditions mites thrive in thats why i replicated them just so happens i did it in my flowering room.thats why i always seem to have mites.


having said that i have none in my 2dn flower room at the other end of my attic space.

laters dudes


pkj


----------



## Achilles (Sep 8, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Kind of a catch22..
> 
> Keep humidity high to slow down Mites, BUT it encourage mold
> and vice versa..
> ...



Well, I don't think that you've necessarily got to keep humidity so high that it fosters fungus at an alarming rate. You've just got to keep it at a reasonable level.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 12, 2007)

lookin mint mate keep up the good work


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

layin low Joe?

how's the tree shaping up?


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all been a long time.so the story goes like this.


mate chopped the two trees and over 17oz dry.


now that must have been pure luck.

pkj


----------

